# Gateway GM5084 Not Booting



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey y'all. I just bought a Gateway GM5084 computer and trying to get it working. I know the computer does not have a HD in it, but I plan to remove the HD from another desktop computer I have (Dell Dimension 8200) and put it in there. I am having trouble with the Gateway and I cannot get it to even show the BIOS. I power the computer on and all that shows up is a blank screen and the computer keeps beeping. I really want to resolve this issue so I can add the HD to it to get it working. I don't know what could be wrong with it, but I need some help resolving the issue. I think that it would boot up the BIOS and tell me no HD detected, but it doesn't even show the BIOS so there must be some other problem?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Is the beeping constant or is it a numerical sequence? 
What are the diagnostic lights showing?


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

Seems like its doing 1 long 2 short beeps. No diagnostic lights. Any ideas? I am currently resetting the BIOS and will report back if that does anything.


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

I reset BIOS and nothing has changed ):


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You don't have any diagnostic lights on the rear of the unit?
1 long 2 short beeps could be a video error.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yes sounds like video error. That unit has onboard video and a pci-x 16 slot so are you connecting video cable correctly and if you are using onboard video, time to try a pci-x card in slot...also.


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

Can you please explain onboard video to me? I looked inside computer and there is nothing in the 16 pci slot. Is there a video card there somewhere that i just didnt see? How can i find it? Im starting to think this is a video problem bc every other time i have problems with a comouter booting i can at least see an error message on the screen.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Onboard video simply means video built into the motherboard and if nothing is in the pci-x slot then that is what you must be using that isn't working. If you cannot see the bios then the only way to work this would be to try a pci-x video card in that slot and hope the bios is set to use that first which is what it must be,
But if the onboard video is bad then there probably is a short in the motherboard that either has or will take the motherboard with it.
Want to tell us how you purchased a pc without a hard drive as there may well be more wrong that that and what recourse is available?


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

I work at a thrift store and we got in 2 computers from 1 donation. One booted up and said "No HD detected" and the other simply had a black screen and would beep. It is common for people to have HDs removed from their computers and just donate whatever is left over. I was assuming they both just lacked HDs and the guy who handles electronics put them out "as is", meaning couldnt get started and buyer beware. I bought them bc they were only $16 for both and i figured i would add a HD in if needbe. So no recourse if i cant get them working. If i need a video card that will complicate things ): but i knew what i was getting into lol. PS the second comp (i got both) seems to work with the exception of needing a HD. it is much lower spec and i hope to get the better one working.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

People commonly remove Hdd's to prevent anyone from gaining information that could be used illegally (credit card/bank account numbers etc.).
Adding a dedicated GPU is simple enough but OEM PC's commonly use poor quality PSU's so that would also need to be upgraded.
Borrowing a GPU to insure that is the only issue would be a good option to avoid wasting money.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for that, Tyree is right, borrow a card if you have to because there may be a lot more wrong here.


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

Tyree said:


> People commonly remove Hdd's to prevent anyone from gaining information that could be used illegally (credit card/bank account numbers etc.).
> Adding a dedicated GPU is simple enough but OEM PC's commonly use poor quality PSU's so that would also need to be upgraded.
> Borrowing a GPU to insure that is the only issue would be a good option to avoid wasting money.


Yeah, we get a lot of donated PCs without HD and I know that is why they remove them  Thanks a lot for the advice y'all. I will work on finding a Video card (that's the same as a GPU right?) and testing if I can get it to work. I have two other desktop computers in my house (Dell Dimension 8200, another gateway I got from the thrift store) and checked inside but unfortunately neither one has the right kind of video card to fit the slot in the GM5084 ): It is good advice that I try to find one to test before I actually go out to pay for one (as I do not know if that's the only problem). Just to get an idea, how much do video cards like this usually go for on ebay? Or can you tell me what kind of video card it is so I can do the search myself? I'm guessing there are different kinds of video cards, as the slot in the Gateway GM5084 is different from the slots in my other two computers.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You will want a PCI-E GPU. However, the OEM PSU is most likely poor quality and will almost certainly be underpowered for a PCI-E GPU. We suggest a minimum 550W good quality PSU for any PCI-E PC.
"Usually", when a dedicated GPU is installed into the GPU slot the Onboard Graphics will be disabled.


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

Tyree said:


> You will want a PCI-E GPU. However, the OEM PSU is most likely poor quality and will almost certainly be underpowered for a PCI-E GPU. We suggest a minimum 550W good quality PSU for any PCI-E PC.
> "Usually", when a dedicated GPU is installed into the GPU slot the Onboard Graphics will be disabled.


GPU means video/graphics card right?

Are you saying the OEM PSU is underpowered based on what you have read about the computer model or are you assuming it will be underpowered? Just wondering.

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Correct- GPU= Grahics Processing Unit = video/graphics card.
OEM PSU's are almost always poor quality and I would guess yours is in the 300W neighborhood.


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

Are you certain this is a GPU issue? I have been busy so put this on the back burner for awhile. Yesterday I opened up the Gateway GM 5084 computer and did some investigating. The HDD was still inside but it had holes drilled in it. This is a measure the previous owner did to ensure none of his data could possibly be accessed (although if he was going to open the computer I don't see why he didn't just remove the HDD altogether). I took the ruined HDD out and I just tried putting the HDD from my Dell Dimension 8200 into it to see if I can get it running. It still won't boot up or anything. The orange light on the front lights up solid and doesn't blink. I'm not even sure if I put the right jumper setting for the HDD is there any way I can find the correct setting? My second option is, would I be able to put the RAM from the Gateway GM5084 into the Dell Dimension 8200? The Dell is a fully functioning computer but is slow as a rock (256MB RAM), while the Gateway has 2GB of RAM. If I could just put the RAM from the non-working Gateway to the working Dell, I would be set. Likewise, if I could put the HDD from the Dell to the 2GB RAM Gateway, I would be set. I'm trying to find the best way to take these 2 computers and make into one working and faster computer.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the Hdd has holes drilled in it, it is junk.
Set all IDE drives to CS (Cable Select). Connect the Hdd to the Black connector of the IDE cable and it will be seen as Primary (Master). 
We can't comment on swapping RAM without knowing the specific details of the RAM i.e. Brand/specs.
Mixing RAM brands/specs commonly results in problems. Install faster and slower RAM results in the faster RAM being reduced to the slower RAM's speed.


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

RAM Specs (from respective computer's manuals):

*Dell Dimension 8200 Memory:*
Architecture: RDRAM
Memory connectors: four
Memory capacities: 64-, 128-, 256-, and 512-MB non-ECC RDRAM
Minimum memory: 128 MB
Maximum memory: 2 GB
Memory type: PC800 (non-ECC)
Memory speed: 40 ns or faster
BIOS address: F8000h

*Gateway GM5084 Memory:*
Installed: 2048 MB DDR 400 MHz (PC3200) memory (four 512 MB modules)
Expandable to: 4 GB

I am just trying to find if the Gateway memory would be compatible in the Dell computer with it mobo and whatnot. I'm not trying to mix memory brands/specs. I would be putting all 4 (matching) RAM sticks from Gateway to Dell, assuming they are compatible with it. Is this enough information for you to determine if they would be compatible?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Ther are definitely not compatible, they won't even fit as the ram is a totally different architecture.


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey guys. Today I got a ATI Radeon HD 3650 Graphics card to put into the Gateway machine. I am focusing on getting the Gateway working (rather than the Dell) as it has much more RAM. I added the Radeon card into the PCI-e slot and started up the computer. I still am not getting any video, but the orange light that was lit up at the front of the computer is no longer lit up after the system is turned on. There are no beeping codes or anything to indicate what the problem might be. I have a feeling the computer is still set to use the onboard video card, or maybe the video card isn't in its slot completely as I had some trouble getting it into the slot (although I don't think this is the case). The card is PCI-e and it definitely fits, it's not like I forced a card that didn't fit into the slot. Anyways I am trying to figure out what is the next step for figuring this out? Will I be able to change the video card from the onboard to the PCI-e card without having to access the BIOS?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Have a look in the bios and make sure that priority is set to pci video card if present.


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

Rich-M said:


> Have a look in the bios and make sure that priority is set to pci video card if present.


I have no access to BIOS or POST. No video whatsoever ):


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You would if you remove the video card and use the onboard video most likely.


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

Rich-M said:


> You would if you remove the video card and use the onboard video most likely.


I'm fairly certain the onboard video is toast. I have never been able to get video from the computer since I got it. Is there no way to switch to the secondary video without having video currently?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

No I'm afraid there isn't.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

In your OP you say" I just bought a Gateway GM5084".
Post #24 you say "I have never been able to get video from the computer since I got it". 
How long have you had it? Did you get any typw of warranty with it?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I am still puzzled to. Have you ever removed the pci video card and tried to see if you can post without it?


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

Tyree said:


> In your OP you say" I just bought a Gateway GM5084".
> Post #24 you say "I have never been able to get video from the computer since I got it".
> How long have you had it? Did you get any typw of warranty with it?


Sorry I wasn't entirely clear. I bought the PC from a thrift store "as is". It was not working before I bought it but I got it cheap so I was willing to take a chance on it. (I explained this briefly in post #9). After I bought it I opened it I realized the HDD had been drilled into by the previous owner so ensure none of his data was vulnerable. I removed the ruined HDD and put a working one in its place. The computer still did not boot up, no POST, no BIOS nothing. The computer did not have a PCI-e card when I bought it, the slot was empty. I have added a PCI-e card to see if that would fix the problem but still no video on the computer. 

If the onboard video is toast I guess I'm just out of luck trying to get this computer working? Now is there any other problem I could try to diagnose before I decide it is the onboard video and give up?



Rich-M said:


> I am still puzzled to. Have you ever removed the pci video card and tried to see if you can post without it?


Yes I have. The computer does not POST with or without the PCI-e card in the slot.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Have you tried resetting the bios by pulling the battery out for 5 minutes or see iof there is a cmos jumper you can try for that?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If clearing the Bios doesn't have any positive results I would do a bench test precisely as listed below.
You can test the Mobo by removing all RAM, boot, listen for beep codes from the Mobo speaker.

Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------

